
There's a fake Dark Sky app on the Play Store–and people are paying real money - raybb
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/05/26/theres-a-fake-dark-sky-app-on-the-play-store-and-people-are-paying-real-money-to-use-it/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is there any scenario where the people paying for this get their money back?

~~~
mcihany
if user make request to google in 48 hours they can money back. But as a owner
this app We created codes to remove ads on our new updated and renamed app.
When users send us the billing we send them a code to remove ads. New renamed
app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mcy.cihan....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mcy.cihan.darkskyxweather)

------
trekrich
Who is paying using fake money?

